# Amplificador Chino LSV modelo PM-1210 una salida suena y la otra no



## ETC2018 (May 18, 2019)

*B*uenas*,* quiero solucionar un problema grave sobre un amplificador *C*hino marca LSV modelo PM-1210 de 120 watts*,* una salida R suena y la otra salida no suena*,* tiene corto y se apaga mediante del relay y vuelve a prender*,* desarmé el amplificador y vi que tenía dos resistencias quemadas una era de 270 *O*hms y la otra era de 100 *O*hms*,* las cambié y sigue dando ese problema*,* después seguí revisando y vi que hay dos transistores de salida modelo D2012 que tenían corto o fuga*,* los cambié por unos nuevos y también sigue dando ese problema*,* usé el tester para ver si tenía corto o continuidad*,* metí las dos puntas en cada salida una no daba nada y la otra daba 19 *V*olts*,* deberían estar las dos en nada*,* es decir en 1*,* no se si es un corto de una salida o un tierra*,* cambié todo lo posible y sigue dando ese problema*,* en el vumetro una no prende de la salida que sirve siguiendo los ritmos de la musica y la otra prende los leds del vumetro*,* la que no sirve sería por un corto a algo*; ¿ M*e podrían ayudar o por lo menos tendrían un diagrama de ese amplificador  *C*hino  LSV *? S*oy de Caracas -Venezuela.













































*E*spero que tengan solución*,* saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2019)

¿ Revisate los transistores excitadores de los de salida ?

El VUMeter encendido a pleno podría indicar tensión de CC a la salida

Consigue *esta imagen* pero con mejor calidad, mejor iluminada, en Foco y mas de cerca como para ver los componentes.


----------



## ETC2018 (May 18, 2019)

*É*stas son las fotos para ver si hay solución.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2019)

Las fotos las veo, pero son borrosas, están muy alejadas y mal iluminadas. NO se llega a ver nada.

Mide esos transistores pequeños negritos que se ven cerca de los de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2019)

Poniendo una lupa delante de la lente del celular mejora mucho el enfoque de cerca


----------



## frica (May 19, 2019)

Yo no entiendo nada de Amplificadores. Veo que el canal R funciona pero el L no. ¿no es posible utilizar la electrónica del canal R como modelo y ver si los voltajes en caliente o las pruebas en frío coinciden con la electrónica L? 

Además comentas que en el canal L en los cables de salida hacia el parlante, tienes corto. Yo desoldaría el parlante y comprobaría si es el parlante el que tiene el corto o es la placa electrónica.


----------



## alexis170471 (Jun 21, 2019)

*A*migo si está en sus mano, necesito saber q*ue* valor tienen las dos resistencias de 1*W* que se encuentran en la foto de su placa*, *la mía se quemó totalmente*,* tanto así que borró el valor que esta impreso en la placa. *S*i está en sus manos ayudarme se lo agradezco*, *gracias.


----------



## ETC2018 (Jun 23, 2019)

*H*ola*,* las resistencias que me señalaste en la foto una es de 10 *O*hms de 1W y la otra es de 220 *O*hms de 1W*,* si tienes fotos de tu amplificador te señalo las resistencias que me dijiste*,* saludos alexis170471


----------



## alexis170471 (Jun 23, 2019)

*G*racias hermano*,* se lo agradezco...se quemó la de 10 *O*hms.


----------



## ETC2018 (Jun 26, 2019)

*H*ola alexis170471 *¿Q*ue problema tenía tu amplificador*?*


----------



## Neyber45 (Ene 21, 2021)

Amigo tengo una planta igual a la tuya 


ETC2018 dijo:


> *H*ola alexis170471 *¿Q*ue problema tenía tu amplificador*?*


Pero la mía los cables negros que van del equalizador a la tarjeta madre se me dañaron como se llaman esos cables


----------

